# Relevant trade for education?



## multihobbist (4 Feb 2011)

Hi, I'm finishing off my second year as mechanical physics student with chemistry as minor and I'm taking nuclear physics courses next year and nuclear engeering after that if everything goes well.

I'm a Pres Infantry right now and have been for 3 yrs and I'm wondering what rellevant trades there are for the military if I get a degree in mechanical physics with qualifications for a nuclear physicst. I've read through the trade descriptions and requirements posted at the recruiting website but the most rellevant trade would be in engineer type officer. Is there a military research trade in the CF?





[EDIT:  QC of topic title.  Corrected spelling of "Relevant".]


----------



## Pusser (4 Feb 2011)

You may want to consider a civilian job at Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC).  http://www.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/index1-eng.asp.  Although there are CF trades that conduct research, but I'm not aware of any for which that is the sole function, particularly in the area you're looking at.

RMC did start a program in nuclear engineering when it looked like we were going to get nuclear submarines, but I'm not sure if they're still doing it.


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Feb 2011)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> Is there a military research trade in the CF?



It's a stretch, but this might be in the general direction: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/bioscienceofficer-51#info-1


----------



## multihobbist (4 Feb 2011)

RMC has(d) a nuclear engineering program? When was that if you dont mind me asking
I recall being told that such program does not exist when I was at the university fair 3 years ago.

Well I think the bioscience is quite a stretch from my area of study.
I was told off the record the other day that I'm probably in the most useless program in university for the army, I'm starting to
agree slowly unless CF has a weapons research or reactor trade


----------



## Pusser (9 Feb 2011)

RMC had a nuclear engineering program 25 years ago.  I know a guy who graduated from it.  

Now I feel old... :-\


----------



## Journeyman (9 Feb 2011)

Have a look at the CJIRU site.


----------



## Pusser (10 Feb 2011)

Keep in mind that when I mentioned nuclear engineering, I was talking about things like propulsion (i.e. harnessing energy with a nuclear reactor), not dealing with the CBRN threat.  Although there is some overlap, I see these as two different fields.


----------



## SOES_vet (11 Feb 2011)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm finishing off my second year as mechanical physics student with chemistry as minor and I'm taking nuclear physics courses next year and nuclear engeering after that if everything goes well.
> 
> I'm a Pres Infantry right now and have been for 3 yrs and I'm wondering what rellevant trades there are for the military if I get a degree in mechanical physics with qualifications for a nuclear physicst. I've read through the trade descriptions and requirements posted at the recruiting website but the most rellevant trade would be in engineer type officer. Is there a military research trade in the CF?
> 
> ...



As a PhD student in Physics, I haven't heard of the field "Mechanical Physics". Do you mean Engineering Physics? But anyway, if you are interested in doing research for the military I suggest you examine some of these programs. As far as I could figure out, there is no such thing as a researcher trade, or the like.

http://www.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/careers-carrieres/index-eng.asp

http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/careers/jobpost.nsf/PostByCity_E

http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/careers/index.html

After I got my Masters degree I applied to a number of these programs/positions and only got a few bites - these are all fairly competitive. From my understanding of your post, you are completing an undergraduate with a desire to do nuclear related R and D work, with some training in nuclear physics and nuclear engineering. First off, the vast majority of the nuclear research done in Canada is done by AECL. May want to look them up.

http://www.aecl.ca/site3.aspx

RMC also does nuclear research, and grants graduate degrees in nuclear engineering and physics

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/cce-cgc/gsr-esr/ens-esn/index-eng.asp

Second, if you are really interested, and serious, about doing physics and nuclear physics related research, I strongly suggest you complete at least a masters degree, and make sure you have a good showing with your 4th year physics thesis. With an undergraduate degree only, no matter how strongly you graduated, will put you at a distinct disadvantage when it comes to applying for research jobs. I found that even with a Masters degree, my options were somewhat limited. 

Good luck


----------



## multihobbist (13 Feb 2011)

thank you soes vet,
looks like you have all the information i needed


----------



## SOES_vet (14 Feb 2011)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> thank you soes vet,
> looks like you have all the information i needed



No problem. Always happy to help another aspiring Physicist

PM me if you got more questions and hopefully I'll be able to share some insight.


----------



## multihobbist (14 Feb 2011)

and mechanical physics i meant is the double degree or whatever they call it for mechanical engineering and physics major.


----------

